# Double din fascia/dash kit for MK4 Monsoon



## kevinforgot (Oct 13, 2007)

I am replacing my stock HU with a double din JVC KW-XG700. I realize I need a double din fascia to mount it in the stock area. Anyone know where I can get one at a reasonable price in the US? I've found ones available to ship from UK but they're pretty pricey...


_Modified by kevinforgot at 9:26 AM 12-31-2007_


----------



## kevinforgot (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Double din fascia/dash kit for MK4 Monsoon (kevinforgot)*

hmmm.... well it looks like i'm ordering one from the UK. it's like $50, what a rip


----------



## JTuned (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Double din fascia/dash kit for MK4 Monsoon (kevinforgot)*

Hey bud most radio's come with a trim ring that fits the stock hole perfectly. No dash kit required.


----------



## kevinforgot (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Double din fascia/dash kit for MK4 Monsoon (JTuned)*

incorrect. try putting an aftermarket double din radio into a double din monsoon hole and watch it fall out with a centimeter all the way around the whole thing. fail.


----------



## bcramer (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Double din fascia/dash kit for MK4 Monsoon (kevinforgot)*

you=FAIL
Are you trying to tell me that everyone who has installed double din navs in their cars has bought some piece from the UK...
Whatever kit you bought to install the new head unit in your car should have come with EVERYTHING that is needed. Don't be a dick when people are trying to help. 
You might want to try http://www.enfigcarstereo.com.


----------



## kevinforgot (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Double din fascia/dash kit for MK4 Monsoon (bcramer)*

kit that i bought with my head unit? there was no kit available. crutchfield says that double dins don't fit into mk4's, which they're obviously wrong about as you can see from the link you posted (which i've already read). i had no kit, and ordered one.


----------



## kevinforgot (Oct 13, 2007)

not trying to be a dick, just trying to get a response from someone who has actually tried doing this before... not just speculation. i appreciate the response.


----------



## kevinforgot (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (kevinforgot)*

i am going to be working on installing this tomorrow. here is a link to the fascia kit that i purchased: http://www.lowcostcaraudio.co....JJ224
it is autoleads brand part #fp-17-00. hopefully it works out ok.


----------



## bcramer (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (kevinforgot)*

The "free" items what come with your head unit from crutchfield should include a trim ring. If it did not I would recommend calling them and sorting it out that way. They should be more than willing to get you what you need and understand that you're talking about.


----------



## kevinforgot (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (bcramer)*

i didn't purchase it from crutchfield. the head unit was given to me as a gift and came with no additional mounting equipment. i'll get it working... used to be an installer at cc back in the day


----------



## JTuned (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (kevinforgot)*

Used to be, and Circuit City explains a lot. 
I have 18 years of installing experience blow it out your....
Don't ask for help and then be a D.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (JTuned)*

We stock the dask kits for mounting the pioneer Double din radios, if you still need one for your JVC shoot me an E-mail or call me and I'll see what I can do for you


----------



## kevinforgot (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We stock the dask kits for mounting the pioneer Double din radios, if you still need one for your JVC shoot me an E-mail or call me and I'll see what I can do for you
awesome, if the one i bought doesn't work i will definitely check that out. thank you for the information. i wasn't aware that the pioneer dash kit was compatible with other double din radios.


----------



## kevinforgot (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (JTuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTuned* »_Used to be, and Circuit City explains a lot. 
I have 18 years of installing experience blow it out your....
Don't ask for help and then be a D.

like i said, not trying to be a dick. just wanted a response from someone who had a real answer like john provided. looks like the guys at enfig know what's up.


----------



## AE_3893 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (kevinforgot)*

double dins fit perfectly in mk4's. The stock plastic cage on the monsoon radio makes for a very tight fit. you can fit it w/o cutting, but if you want more room you can cut it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AE_3893 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (AE_3893)*

here are some install pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























and the car it's in








Oh, i have been installing for Circuit City for about 4 yrs now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevinforgot (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (AE_3893)*

hmm i didn't even think about using the monsoon cage, didn't think that would fit but that's a great idea. your car looks really nice, btw. thanks for the info. glad this kind of info is finally available on the site because i couldn't find it ANYWHERE.


----------



## AE_3893 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (kevinforgot)*

you're still gonna have to use a cage that comes with the Double Din in order to secure the unit in there. The factory plastic will not hold in the receiver.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (kevinforgot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinforgot* »_awesome, if the one i bought doesn't work i will definitely check that out. thank you for the information. i wasn't aware that the pioneer dash kit was compatible with other double din radios.

I'm pretty sure its not
I was just saying that I'm aware that a dash kit is usefull in installing a double din radio into a mk4
I don't stock the JVC kits but I'll special order one for you if you need
btw, I just received a bunch of the ADT VA133s in this morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevinforgot (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

























using this dash kit i ordered was actually SUPER easy. there are 2 screw holes on each side of the radio and the kit comes with the screws. i screwed in my jvc and the kit just slides into the double-din monsoon hole and clicks into place. no modifying monsoon cages, nothing, and it mounts completely flush. now i need new center console pieces so it doesn't look so scratched up







stupid


----------



## kevinforgot (Oct 13, 2007)

one negative, which i hear is somewhat normal for installing double-din units and sometimes just single-din units with a pocket: my cupholder doesn't open. oh well, it's a POS anyway.


----------



## perishatmyhands (May 5, 2005)

looks like a great fit, but that thing is kinda fugly! haha


----------



## kevinforgot (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (perishatmyhands)*

got it for xmas, does the job. can't complain and looks a lot better than a 10yr old alpine with a crappy-looking pocket...


----------



## DanylBritts (Aug 29, 2006)

bump for a VA dub


----------

